# 1952 Schwinn Traveler (name that color)



## Schwinn499 (Jun 20, 2014)

This is one of my favorite bikes (for obvious reasons...its awesome)

Curious to know if anyone knows the name of this color? I've never been able to find it, and have only seen one other Traveler this color on the net.

Cody


----------



## jpromo (Jun 21, 2014)

Wowza, that's a new one for me. And are those the stainless S-6s? Killer bike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 21, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Wowza, that's a new one for me. And are those the stainless S-6s? Killer bike.




Nope not stainless, just missing some (most) the chrome, the bike has a great patina to it...the fenders have some of the copper layer coming through in spots...goes great with the green...

Did any ballooners come in this color?


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 22, 2014)

Yup, rad color. Can't tell from the pics, is it a metallic or a flat paint?
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 22, 2014)

greenephantom said:


> Yup, rad color. Can't tell from the pics, is it a metallic or a flat paint?
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks Geoff. Its not a metallic, its a flat green, but almost has a pearlescent glow to it..


----------

